# Who would like to see an allroad S in America?



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

Since Europe and a few other countries get nice items such as the Audi RS4, S6, S6 Avant, a possible RS6, A3/S3, and now the S line, who would like to see an Audi allroad S version? 
And no this isn't a poll. http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif


[Modified by vertigobora, 6:45 PM 8-27-2001]


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Who would like to see an allroad S in America? (vertigobora)*

Even an S-line allroad is a nice addition, let alone higher performance "S" and "RS". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Who would like to see an allroad S in America? (A4Jetta)*

Next year the Allraod will be the first to get the new generation V8. A 300hp 4.2l I believe. Chain timing belt, lower weight, and everything iis also improved.
But to call it an S, I'm not sure?
-PJ


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Who would like to see an allroad S in America? (AuForm)*

That will also be an upgraded engine for A6 and A8 4.2, S6 and S8 will be even more powerful.
I think Audi will name it allroad 4.2 instead of anything S.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Who would like to see an allroad S in America? (A4Jetta)*

According to AutoBild, it will be called "allroad V8" (no capital a). But is label really that important?
-PJ


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Who would like to see an allroad S in America? (AuForm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]According to AutoBild, it will be called "allroad V8" (no capital a). But is label really that important?
-PJ[HR][/HR]​Thank god someone else noticed that the allroad name is NOT capitalized!


----------



## basmasta7 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Who would like to see an allroad S in America? (vertigobora)*

i have an allroad and it's already fairly fast. it's got the same engine as the S4 and considering its purposes i don't think they'll make a higher performance one. plus if you put a chip in it you've got yourself 310hp which makes it much better.


----------

